# Info: The Betta and the Shrimp



## ao

The Betta and the Shrimp

With just the singular betta inhabitant, sometimes the average fish tank can seem a little… empty. Many of us with small tanks often face this dilemma, to tank mate or to not tank mate?

In all reality, the greater majority of bettas do not need a companion. But let's face it, a seemingly lonely betta in one tank often makes us want to bring in another living creature to liven up the space. For a small cycled tank, say 1-5 gallons, a snail is often impractical due to it's rather significant bio load. Often times, that leaves us the only other invertebrate option - shrimps. 

Let me start off by saying, if your tank isn't cycled, is a non planted tank and you are doing those 100% weekly water changes… skip this article, your tank is not made for shrimps.

If you are still with me, I am going to presume that your tank has a stable cycle and/or is well planted with good water parameters.

Let us explore some common shrimps option available to liven up our tanks.

*Ghost Shrimp*

We all think of the ghost shrimp as having an almost invisible presence in the tank. Some of us claim that they are a pain in the buttocks to keep alive. To me, they have the biggest personality amongst all my shrimps. I like to call them the "little thieves?" Why? Because they can pinpoint food from a tank's length away and missile towards the morsel. They will then proceed to snatch the food away from wherever it be located, whether it be from the substrate, another shrimp, snail or the betta's mouth, and scuttle back just as fast to whence they came to enjoy the spoils in solitary peace. Well, until another ghosty comes by… and the thieving game continues until the food is no more. 

And to kill a common myth, yes, ghost shrimps do infact breed in fresh water.

*Red Cherry Shrimp*

One of the many variations of the NeoCaridina. The Neos consists of blue, white red and yellow variations and are one of the hardiest dwarf shrimps in the aquarium hobby. They can get quite pricy depending on where you are located, however, a good search in local aquarium clubs, or even on craigslist will get you some good deals on these guys.

I can only recommend full fledged females for the betta tank. These are the largest and have the highest chances of surviving a betta attack. I once made the terrible mistake of allowing a poor juvenile shrimplet slip from my net into the betta tank. needless to say, it barely had a second to enjoy its new found freedom in my NPT before it knew what hit it. And my betta, Kuro, certainly enjoyed a gourmet meal that night.

*Amano Shrimp*

Probably the safest choice for your betta's tank due to their larger size. Not shy, nor aggressive, these guys are known for being the true algae eating shrimps. Got no algae? no worries, they eat just about everything else as well.Like the ghost shrimp they can smell food from a mile away and will charge in like a tank on steroids. Infact, if you keep them too well fed with other goodies, they will ignore the algae all together. So if you want to clear up those unsightly black beard algae, invest in an Amano, and do not feed until they do the the job you commissioned them for.

Oh and did I mention that these sneaky things are great escape artists? Keep those tank covers on tight! You'd be surprised how far an out of water shrimp can go (and then you will find its dry shrimpy remains in an obscure area of the house =O true story)

*Bamboo shrimp*

These are exclusively filter feeders (see those pompoms they wave around?) and can easily starve in the common betta aquarium due to the lack of current and food in the water column. Personally I think of these as rather boring creatures. They could be a stick in the aquarium for all I know, and their sheer size takes away from the betta as the focal point in the aquarium. Not to mention, a fairly large tank is prefered.

* So what kind of shrimps should you avoid?*
Sometimes you will have Macrobrachiums sold as ghost shrimps. How do you tell the difference? Ghost shrimps are really not as invisible as we believe. if you look really closely, you will find that ghost shrimps have subtle orange marking on their whiskers and their tails. If you cannot see this after a through inspection of the shrimp, it's probably better not to purchase the "ghosty". The Macrobrachiums are aggressive shrimps and will attack bettas and other small aquarium inhabitants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Bamboo shrimp need atleast twenty gallons and prefer more current. Rest is great though you did a great job writing this.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

Glad I found this post, I was just wondering about shrimp...just a question...do shrimp poop a high amount like BNP's??
My albino BNP makes quite alot, and I'm getting fed up with trying to keep my sand clean looking.. I vac twice a week, and this is a 20 gallon long.
I know I can't use a powerhead, but sure would like to since I have one not using right now, (was for bigger tank)...
I have a marine 20S slim, filter, but am considering a fluval C3.
any suggestions would be helpful...
I can't put my BNP is my other 60 gal, it has 2, plus a BRTS..


----------



## ChoclateBetta

What is a BNP?


----------



## ao

amanos poop quite frequently. but their poop are like neat little pellets =D cherries and ghost shrimps are so small....

but generally speaking shrimps have a very very small bioload. 

Think 20 cherry shrimps for 1 betta or something


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That sounds like Carter food to me.


----------



## ao

ChoclateBetta said:


> What is a BNP?


A bristle nose pleco I believe. one of the biggest poopers in the aquarium XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I know those just never heard the acronym.


----------



## Viva

I LOVE this thread! I was debating in my head whether or not I should get shrimp for my 40g I'll HOPEFULLY be getting for Christmas, although my dad came over to my apartment the other day and was gawking at my planted 10g so he really wants me to get a bigger one to continue my hobby (which HE got me started on when I was a child). I'm making it a sorority tank, and I think I'm leaning towards Amano Shrimp. It will be heavily planted (NPT) and I will have my 4 juvenile Emerald Corys in there as well, which are currently in the 10g.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Every shrimp I ever get dies a few weeks later so I gave up.


----------



## ao

Amanos are a great choice of shrimp  they are really super hardy, and are a lot more forgiving if something goes wrong with the tank.


----------



## Viva

I prefer the look of the Red Cherry (it would contrast well in a heavily-planted, green tank) but I heard they reproduce a lot and I don't really want a tank filled with shrimp! Do Amano shrimp breed easily?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have tried every shrimp on that list except bamboo shrimp.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish

@ Chocolate Beta....yup these are Bristle nose plecos... These guys work but boy do they poop! haha.
Curious...you said your shrimp died...did you figure out what may have caused that??


----------



## SinX7

Hmmm, so the Amano shrimp is the best I can get? or is it the Ghost shrimps?

I wanna get some bottom feeders for my Betta tank. He's in a 10 Gallon Filtered, soon to be live planted.


----------



## Silverfang

I love cherries. I have a tank with cherries only. And yes, with no predators about they will breed like rabbits, only more, and quicker!


----------



## OrangeAugust

I have a ghost shrimp that lived for a few weeks in an unfiltered tank with two other shrimp and I think I only did one WC. One of them died two days after I got them, but I eventually moved the two remaining ones to my filtered 5 gallon while Fishie was being treated in a hospital tank for his fin biting. One of the shrimp died during that time but I never found its body. When I put Fishie back in a few weeks later, I moved the remaining shrimp to my unfiltered 2.5 gallon. He seemed to go missing for the time it was in there and I thought it died until I brought the whole tank to the sink one time to do a thorough cleaning and there was the shrimp! I decided to put him back in the filtered 5 gallon with my other betta. I totally thought he was going to get eaten, but he's still in there. I just saw him a few days ago (he disappears for days at a time a lot). It was the first time I saw him interacting with my fish. My shrimp was swimming up near the surface, and Fishie saw him and started drifting towards him, and when the shrimp saw my fish coming in his direction he did that thing shrimp do where they move so fast it looks like they've teleported to another part of the tank. lol.

When I eventually get my 50 gallon community/sorority, I think I'll get lots of cherry shrimp.


----------



## Polishdiva1

My betta unfortunately made a snack of some ghost shrimp. He did fine w/ them when they were on the bottom, but i guess when they swam to the top he thought they were food.


----------



## ao

My ghost shrimp died when I was curious enough to try an osmocote pellet  lol

oops

They were the cutest little things though XD


----------



## meiperfectneina19

I Quarantine my ghost shrimp for two weeks, all that died usually do it in the first 24 hours. They were feeder shrimp so I am guessing their lives were not the best when I got them. I was so sad when I brought 6 and only 2 survived. But those 2 really thrived, I put them into the community tank and call them little adventurous shrimp. As they don't seem to want to hide as much and will sometimes swim around and try to take the food away from the fish. I got another set of 6 and one of them died during acclimation, which got me worried, but the other 5 survived well. They are all now inside the community tank being shrimpy and cleaning up after the messy danios.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

5150wicd4fish said:


> @ Chocolate Beta....yup these are Bristle nose plecos... These guys work but boy do they poop! haha.
> Curious...you said your shrimp died...did you figure out what may have caused that??


Either starvation or Carter killed them.


----------



## Friendlyfishies

love this!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Why and love what?


----------



## paloverde

Wonderful post aokashi, shrimp are so much more than a just a tasty horderve that's served at parties.


----------



## Maddybelle

I got 4 ghost shrimp for my fry tank: a week or so later, at least 3 are still going strong. Quasar was too aggressive for them, which was partly why I pulled him when the fry were 2.5 weeks old. Sad, he was such a good dad for those 2.5 weeks. Anyway, I've tried ghost shrimp with bettas before, but the ones I got were small enough to become dinner. These guys are almost full grown, and haven't bothered my fry or the apple snails in there. LOL, they do enjoy a baby ramshorn for lunch every once in a while, which they are more than welcome to!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

paloverde said:


> Wonderful post aokashi, shrimp are so much more than a just a tasty horderve that's served at parties.


 I refuse to eat almost everything from the ocean.


----------



## ao

ghost shrimps eat baby ramshorns? oO never heard of such strangeness XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Neither have I.


----------



## Nothingness

I have 3 ghost shrimp which are turning out to be great companions to Arthur. He followed them around when I first put them in but now could care less about them. I think I may be getting another 3 ghosts to add to the tank. The best part is they clean any alge in the tank for me! and they look super freaky


----------



## ao

Ghost shrimps are also commonly infected by horsehair worms. being transparent you can see these worms when you look closely at an infected shrimp. please be aware of this when buying. although these worms only infect shrimp, it's always gross to see a shrimp die and a worm come out...


----------



## BettaQi

aokashi said:


> Ghost shrimps are also commonly infected by horsehair worms. being transparent you can see these worms when you look closely at an infected shrimp. please be aware of this when buying. although these worms only infect shrimp, it's always gross to see a shrimp die and a worm come out...


Ew!

Great post Aokashi!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Wanna see Amano poo?
They made this much poo in 5 hours in a 5.5 gallon tank. But bear in mind, I have an algae infestation.


----------



## ao

FishyFishy89 said:


> Wanna see Amano poo?
> They made this much poo in 5 hours in a 5.5 gallon tank. But bear in mind, I have an algae infestation.


and you have two amanos oO are they working hard?


----------



## FishyFishy89

aokashi said:


> and you have two amanos oO are they working hard?


That too 
And yes they are. Every time I check on them their shifting, moving and being shrimpy.


----------



## ao

Make sure they dont get a taste of fish food before the job is done >.> I do suggest feeding them blanched veggies in the future so the betta doesnt stuff himself on algae wafers or something XD


----------



## FishyFishy89

aokashi said:


> Make sure they dont get a taste of fish food before the job is done >.> I do suggest feeding them blanched veggies in the future so the betta doesnt stuff himself on algae wafers or something XD


Spike did that when I had to temporarily keep my baby common pleco in with him. We keep plenty of veggies in the house for the guinea pigs and our salads. So there will be plenty of lettuce for them.


----------



## ao

speaking of plecos, someone needs to do a thread on them. whoever thinks plecos are all huge have obviously never heard of the bulldog pleco >.>


----------



## ChoclateBetta

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Paradise_Fish


----------



## Fae

I'd like to know what people think about Rili shrimp. They're adorable, but I'm worried they'd be too small to be with a betta.


----------



## Viva

Fae said:


> I'd like to know what people think about Rili shrimp. They're adorable, but I'm worried they'd be too small to be with a betta.


Since Rili Reds are a mutation of the Red Cherry, I would follow aokashi's guidelines to owning Red Cherry Shrimp:



aokashi said:


> *Red Cherry Shrimp*
> 
> One of the many variations of the NeoCaridina. The Neos consists of blue, white red and yellow variations and are one of the hardiest dwarf shrimps in the aquarium hobby. They can get quite pricy depending on where you are located, however, a good search in local aquarium clubs, or even on craigslist will get you some good deals on these guys.
> 
> I can only recommend full fledged females for the betta tank. These are the largest and have the highest chances of surviving a betta attack. I once made the terrible mistake of allowing a poor juvenile shrimplet slip from my net into the betta tank. needless to say, it barely had a second to enjoy its new found freedom in my NPT before it knew what hit it. And my betta, Kuro, certainly enjoyed a gourmet meal that night.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love RCS. They are easy to care and breed.


----------



## Fae

Viva said:


> Since Rili Reds are a mutation of the Red Cherry, I would follow aokashi's guidelines to owning Red Cherry Shrimp:


Oh duh. I read about the Rili being bred from the RCS the other day, just didn't even think about it. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I someday want an RCS colony.


----------



## Fae

Yeah, I think having a shrimp only tank would be really cool, especially a heavily planted one with RCS or Rili Shrimp. They would stand out so nice in there! Maybe you should try setting on up Chocolate? Fluval has a nice kit for it that I would like, but I don't think I'd be able to keep them at home without them being terrorized by my cats, and one tank is enough to have at work.


----------



## SinX7

How should I introduce this shrimps to the tank?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Fae said:


> Yeah, I think having a shrimp only tank would be really cool, especially a heavily planted one with RCS or Rili Shrimp. They would stand out so nice in there! Maybe you should try setting on up Chocolate? Fluval has a nice kit for it that I would like, but I don't think I'd be able to keep them at home without them being terrorized by my cats, and one tank is enough to have at work.


I am only allowed two tanks.


----------



## Silverfang

Please feel free to correct or confirm, but I was once told a sign of a healthy shrimp colony is them descending on food....

And so, my feeding frenzy! (forgive the snails, they come too)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sounds healthy to me. Love the tank.


----------



## ao

SinX7 said:


> How should I introduce this shrimps to the tank?


just acclimatize as you would a betta. make sure you have plenty of cover in the tank for them. if its rilis or rcs, uoyou really dont know if the betta will eat them. it's a gamble


----------



## Silverfang

It really is a flip of the coin, whether the fish will chomp the shrimp or not.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Look at my Betta he has the face of a killer.


----------



## SinX7

Man It's hard deciding which Shrimp to get. 

What do you guys think would be the best type of Shrimp to get? 10 Gallon Tank


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Amano and ghost.


----------



## SinX7

ChoclateBetta said:


> Amano and ghost.


Sounds good. I was reading that Amano poops a lot, so I might get the "Ghost" shrimp.

I'm planning to get them in a few mins, would they be okay sitting in my office till 3pm? Or should I make a double trip back to Petsmart to get them? 

And how many should I get for a 10 Gallon that's going to be Planted soon?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I would say double trip is safer.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

If you buy a aquatic creature, it's always best to put them in the tank once you buy them, they may get stressed. 10 is great but if your betta is pretty aggressive, try 3. You don't want to waste your money. >.>


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Or put more innocent in danger. I would say 2. How big is the tank again?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Or even 1. :lol: 

Do whatever amount you think is best.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

0. I am continuening the pattern. LOL.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

LOL. SinX7 still needs a shrimp, though! ;-)


----------



## SinX7

Lmao. My tank is a 10 Gallon. and they are 0.36 cents per shrimp at Petsmart Lol.

I still want some cleaner for my tank xD Not 0! hahhaha


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Still... How many do you want? They produce little to no ammonia, but they're quite fragile to water quality.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Also less would be less annoying to the Betta. If you are ever worried about algae nerites are great.


----------



## SinX7

I just want enough to where it won't effect anything in the tank in a negative way, but enough to help clean the tank.


----------



## lillyandquigly

FishyFishy89 said:


> Wanna see Amano poo?
> They made this much poo in 5 hours in a 5.5 gallon tank. But bear in mind, I have an algae infestation.
> That is a LOT of poo


----------



## lillyandquigly

also just wondering, what does npt stand for? I know it has something to do withj plants


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Naturaly Planted Tank. If I remeber right dirt and plants on different levels.


----------



## lillyandquigly

Ok thanks Choclatebetta


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Your welcome.


----------



## lillyandquigly

who?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

For a second I thought it said fishy sorry.


----------



## lillyandquigly

lol it did, I thought for a second that your profile was fishyfishy89's, but then I looked at the name, so I edited it


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Oh okay.


----------



## FishyFishy89

SinX7 said:


> Man It's hard deciding which Shrimp to get.
> 
> What do you guys think would be the best type of Shrimp to get? 10 Gallon Tank


I would get amano. My spike has aten everh shrimp but amano. My amanos are as big as spike(minus his fins)


----------



## SinX7

FishyFishy89 said:


> I would get amano. My spike has aten everh shrimp but amano. My amanos are as big as spike(minus his fins)


Where can I purchase those for a low price but reliable site? There's no LFS close to my area, and Petsmart doesn't have them lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I think bobs tropical plants sells them.


----------



## SinX7

Bobs doesn't have them, unless it's name under something else lol. That site looks pretty good also!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I just ordered IAL, plants, and fertilizer from them.


----------



## ao

amanos(caridina japonica) could be labeled, japanese algae eating shrimps, amano shrimps, Yamato shrimp... etc.

make sure it has a set of markings along its body... google or wiki for some good identification photos. you dont want to accidentally get shrimp that will eat or harm your betta


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I saw one at Petco fall on the floor and start running.


----------



## ao

yeah, they are great escape artists. because of their size they wont be held down by water tension once outside the tank.... 
like an underwater cockroach or something. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta

They are native to swamps.


----------



## ao

yup  pretty hardy things


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Interesting things too.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I have a question about shrimp and snails...

. Is the parasite of most ghost shrimp fatal to their health?
. If a snail eats the parasite from the ghost shrimp, will the snail get sick?

I'm sorry if you actually posted this somewhere. ^^"


----------



## ao

oOi dont think snails eat worms..... but most of the infect ghost shrimps will die.... its very ew to see XD

you can google horsehair worms....


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I thought snails do, they eat stray food after-all. xD I'll google the worms, I'm sorry if those were stupid questions.


----------



## ao

lololol food is food... the worms are live.... and stringy... and can escape >.> 
and ew


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Aren't these infected shrimp? Link 
Looks pretty obvious, how do you dispose of them if they get out? Disgusting! Dx


----------



## ao

ewwwwww whayd you show me a pic fer? D<

yeah lol, thats an infected shrimp... id quarantine the shrimp in a barebottom tank then removed the worm when it comes out. or remove the shrimp and the worm if shrimpy dies.

first time i saw an infected shrimp was at petco. i was soooo grossed out


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Lol.... Sorry! xD 
I don't think I'm not going to notice that... But ok.


----------



## ao

you will... it's like a white worms that looks like it's eating away at the shrimps brain....


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Good thing they cant feel pain LOL.


----------



## FishyFishy89

SinX7 said:


> Where can I purchase those for a low price but reliable site? There's no LFS close to my area, and Petsmart doesn't have them lol.


Many pet stores will actually call them Japanese Algae Eaters, Algae Eaters, etc etc


----------



## FishyFishy89

ChoclateBetta said:


> Good thing they cant feel pain LOL.


How do you know this?
I've stuck a fishing hook through a shrimp's body and it fails around as if in pain. So I'm pretty confident that they KNOW and FEEL pain.


----------



## FishyFishy89

aokashi said:


> you dont want to accidentally get shrimp that will eat or harm your betta


To be honest, that would be interesting to see a shrimp eating an aggressive fish xD


----------



## ao

FishyFishy89 said:


> To be honest, that would be interesting to see a shrimp eating an aggressive fish xD


well my friend got one of those macrobrachiums by mistake and came home to a headless betta.....
those large claw can be pretty vicious....


----------



## FishyFishy89

aokashi said:


> well my friend got one of those macrobrachiums by mistake and came home to a headless betta.....
> those large claw can be pretty vicious....


Yikes. Poor fishy. Did your friend ever find the head?


----------



## ao

I have no idea.... she assumed that most of it was eaten..... I dunno, it's just creepy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

FishyFishy89 said:


> How do you know this?
> I've stuck a fishing hook through a shrimp's body and it fails around as if in pain. So I'm pretty confident that they KNOW and FEEL pain.


 I remember studies saying they do not have the recievers for pain. If I remember right they found no invertabrate that feels pain.


----------



## ao

they wont feel pain in the same way humans do. but I think in their own little way... they know pain.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yeah....I'm going to say they feel some sort of pain. There hasn't been a single shrimp that didn't react to a fishing hook being jabbed through their body.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

People with CIPA cannot feel pain but they still react.


----------



## SinX7

This are "Ghost" Shrimp correct?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yes is that there permenet home?


----------



## SinX7

No, just getting the water to the correct temp and letting it get use to the water before I add them to the tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Okay love them.


----------



## ao

SinX7 said:


> This are "Ghost" Shrimp correct?


uh pic is too burry. 

watch for orange marking on him/her. if there are marking its a ghost shrimp. XD but it does look like one.


----------



## SinX7

aokashi said:


> uh pic is too burry.
> 
> watch for orange marking on him/her. if there are marking its a ghost shrimp. XD but it does look like one.


I had to zoom in on my iPhone because when I took it before the zoom, you can hardly see it lol.


----------



## Fae

So this weekend Petsmart had some nice looking ghost shrimp in so I bought three of them. I could see the orange dots on their tails and their antenna had orange on them, so i was pretty positive that they were indeed ghost shrimp. I read that it is best to quarantine them for a few days, which worked out nicely for me because my fish tank is at work, and I didn't want to put them in there and leave them all weekend. So I took them home and put them in a small container on top of my fridge so they would stay warm. I thought about covering it, but they seemed to be doing pretty well and just swimming around and eating the piece of algae wafer I gave them. At about midnight I decided to go to bed, but went to check on them first. There were only two. The third decided he was an escape artist so I started to frantically look for him hoping I would find him before he dried out or got eaten by a cat. Finally I grabbed a chair to look on top of the fridge and found him.. but it did not look good. The poor little guy was covered in dust and looked all curled up, so I was so sure he was dead. I went to grab him by the tail, but he wasn't dead after all! He jumped and scared me so bad I almost fell off the chair. Quickly I put him back in some water to get the dust off then put him back in with the other two ghosties. He seemed pretty good after that, but appeared to have lost an arm, so I decided to name him Captain Hook. He was definitely a little fighter! Unfortunately, when I woke up in the morning and went to check on them, all three were dead. I was super bummed, and had already grown attached to them, even though I'd only had them for a few short hours. Any idea of what might have happened to them?


----------



## ao

when ghost shrimps(or any shrimps) try to escape the tank, you can be sure that your water parameters are out of whack. a shrimp is very sensitive to any ammonia nitrites and nitrates. ammonia will build up very fast in a small container. even if it's just a tiny bit, it can kill a shrimp.

you should quaratine in a proper sized container (1 gal +), especially for shrimps it is preferrable that your quarantine container has a filter and is cycled, or it could be heavily planted....


----------



## Fae

Yes, that is what I thought might have happened. I do have a 1/2 gallon quarantine tank (unfortunately I had left it at work, and that's why they weren't in it) with a plant but no filter, but maybe it would be better to just introduce them to my regular tank (filter, heated, and planted) when I can be there than quarantining them?


----------



## SinX7

Might be a dumb question, but what should I feed my Ghost shrimp? I have 2 left. Came home today and one of them died, and the body was all white. The other two are fine.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Blanch veggies. Mostly lettuce.


----------



## Silverfang

Ghosts will eat anything. Betta pellets, flakes, veggies, bloodworms, brine shrimp and pretty much anything. Algae wafers can be offered


----------



## ao

SinX7 said:


> Might be a dumb question, but what should I feed my Ghost shrimp? I have 2 left. Came home today and one of them died, and the body was all white. The other two are fine.


white dead shrimp could be a sign of a few things.... ammonia poisoning....bad moult etcetc. get your water tested including PH and harness if possible, if there is nothing wrong with the water, keep in mind ghost shrimps are heavily abused during shipping, and many have underlying problems due to the abuse. Even if they make the shipping they are weakened and may easily die....


----------



## BettaQi

aokashi said:


> ewwwwww whayd you show me a pic fer? D<
> 
> yeah lol, thats an infected shrimp... id quarantine the shrimp in a barebottom tank then removed the worm when it comes out. or remove the shrimp and the worm if shrimpy dies.
> 
> first time i saw an infected shrimp was at petco. i was soooo grossed out


I don't want to cick, but my curiosity wants to click, I am resisting clicking.


----------



## SinX7

What would you guys recommend me that I can get for those Ghost shrimps.

I'll be testing the water tomorrow, and let you guys know.


----------



## sunstar93

I remember I had a few ghost shrimp in Leo's old tank with him, back when I first got him. He didn't even seem to notice them, he even allowed one to crawl on his back! But I came home from class a couple days later and they were all dead...I think it was ammonia levels....I am afraid to keep them now because I don't want that to happen again!
We found one in our old tank, a 30 gallon, that hadn't been cleaned in like 2 years (no fish..just algae. We honestly just overlooked it). We found 2 ghost shrimp that we're each 3 inches long! Huge! But we had no where to put them as we were getting rid of the tank so our turtle had a very nice snack that night....


----------



## ao

yeah my introduction to this article was.... forget it if you have an uncycled tank and are doing 100%WCs... lol

in unfiltered, non planted tanks, the method is to allow ammonia to build up to and dumping it before it got to a not so toxic level... but really there is ammonia in the tank.... in minimal amounts... until the next water change. 
what the betta cannot feel will easily kill a shrimp.


----------



## sunstar93

Lol well that was back in september before this thread was up. But I learned my lesson!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Someday I want a Bamboo shrimp.


----------



## Juicebox

how do u get the ghosts shrimp to breed and have the babies survive


----------



## ChoclateBetta

They need very tiny food.


----------



## ao

Juicebox said:


> how do u get the ghosts shrimp to breed and have the babies survive


you will need to have microscopic food in the water column... also make sure the filter doesnt suck them up... there also cannot be any predetors in the tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Ghost shrimp are usually pond raised.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Thanks for this post! I bought 6 ghost shrimp at Petsmart yesterday on a whim. I have a divided 5gallon, and thought having 3 in each side would be kind of fun. Well, my CT really hated them, literally chased one over to the other side (it hopped the divider!) and killed the smallest one, so I just moved the last one over to my HMDT's side. He doesn't seem to mind them at all, and they have been quite busy. Fun little guys, I couldn't believe how cheap they are!


----------



## SinX7

carbonxxkidd said:


> Thanks for this post! I bought 6 ghost shrimp at Petsmart yesterday on a whim. I have a divided 5gallon, and thought having 3 in each side would be kind of fun. Well, my CT really hated them, literally chased one over to the other side (it hopped the divider!) and killed the smallest one, so I just moved the last one over to my HMDT's side. He doesn't seem to mind them at all, and they have been quite busy. Fun little guys, I couldn't believe how cheap they are!


Just keep an eye on those Ghost Shrimp for a few days. I had 1 of 3 ghost shrimp died, and 1 snacking my on my betta fins.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

SinX7 said:


> Just keep an eye on those Ghost Shrimp for a few days. I had 1 of 3 ghost shrimp died, and 1 snacking my on my betta fins.


I will definitely. They have been very active since they've been in the tank and don't seem afraid of my HMDT but they do move out of the way when he comes near. Hopefully they'll work out, I've already grown attached to them!


----------



## Silverfang

when I had ghosties, they were pretty smart. My girls would lunge and they would "jump" back and scurry along. They were also brazen as could be. Stealing bloodworms from the mouth of one girl. I still crack up at the memory.


----------



## hannah16

How many ghosts for a 1.5 g?


----------



## ao

uh... it has to be realllllllllyyyy well planted XD
you can try one.... but it might die really quickly. Also if the betta chases it, it doesnt have much space to run and hide.

btw.....how does the fish in your avatar swim? :O


----------



## hannah16

The fish in my avatar isn't mine, he was an aquabid fish. 

Well.. it has bamboo, lol. I guess I won't get one, I'd hate for it to die right away.


----------



## ao

Awww, I feel sad for fishies like that D: those pectorals must be so much burden ;_; and they can't bite it shorter >.>

By bamboo, just a friendly reminder because some people are the victims of non aquatic plant being marketed as aquatic....

Ghost shrimps are really one of the more fragile species so if the tank parameters are off even by a tiny bit, they wont like it very much at all :O


----------



## twolovers101

Random question... could RCS and ghosties get along? I have a 5.5 with 2 ghosties and an HMPK that completely ignores them. I like the look of RCS, but I'm not sure if I should/could add more shrimps... the tank is an NPT with actively growing plants if that helps at all


----------



## ao

sure, they wont bother each other at all


----------



## twolovers101

oh that's great! *starts hatching devious shrimp related plans* xD


----------



## ao

but do try one first, ghost shrimps are almost invisible, but cherry shrimps can be anything from orange to opaque red... which is quite eye catching.


----------



## twolovers101

Will do, although Shosta has pretty much looked a shrimp in the eye and left it alone xD


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Any tips on how/what to feed ghost shrimp without feeding the betta?? My HMDT has learned rather quickly that he can steal food from the shrimp (mainly pellets because those are easy to see) and he's getting fat. I'm worried about swimbladder issues because he is a double tail. I feed my bettas mainly live daphnia with the occasional frozen brine shrimp and pellets, and am concerned my shrimp aren't getting enough food because my betta is such a pig!! I even put some small pieces of lettuce in my tank today and guess who ate most of them? Any suggestions??


----------



## FishyFishy89

I blanch lettuce and give that to my shrimpies. My betta completely ignores the lettuce.


----------



## Haseo

What about TOPFIN Crab & Lobster Bits? Its sinking pellets food for freshwater and marine crustaceans. I have 3 ghostshrimp and they eat the stuff just wondering if its all they need to survive??


----------



## FishyFishy89

Da fudge is in Thing 1???
You can't really see it too well in this picture, but if you compare the picture of Thing 2 to Thing 1, you can sort of see it. I'll see about getting a few more shots if you can't really see anything.








And here's a picture of Thing 2 to attempt to compare.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

FishyFishy89 said:


> I blanch lettuce and give that to my shrimpies. My betta completely ignores the lettuce.


My betta is a pig and tries to eat the lettuce too! He does spit some of it out though...


----------



## FishyFishy89

carbonxxkidd said:


> My betta is a pig and tries to eat the lettuce too! He does spit some of it out though...


What diet are you feeding your betta? Maybe some variety would curb his "piggy-ness"?
I give my bettas pellets as a staple, but 3-4 days out of a week he gets either frozen brine shrimp or freeze dried bloodworms. I also fluctuate different brands of pellets each feeding.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

FishyFishy89 said:


> What diet are you feeding your betta? Maybe some variety would curb his "piggy-ness"?
> I give my bettas pellets as a staple, but 3-4 days out of a week he gets either frozen brine shrimp or freeze dried bloodworms. I also fluctuate different brands of pellets each feeding.


My bettas eat mainly live daphnia (all different sizes) with the occasional pellet and frozen brine shrimp. So basically, it's 5-6 days a week with the live daphnia and 1-2 days with brine shrimp or pellets. He'd eat until he explodes!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Hm....a very piggy betta indeed.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I put pieces of lettuce in that were too big for my betta...he tried and failed to eat them so hopefully that will work!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Carter studies his prey.


----------



## ao

FishyFishy89 said:


> Da fudge is in Thing 1???
> You can't really see it too well in this picture, but if you compare the picture of Thing 2 to Thing 1, you can sort of see it. I'll see about getting a few more shots if you can't really see anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a picture of Thing 2 to attempt to compare.


What am I supposed to be looking for?


----------



## FishyFishy89

I circled it for you. I never really noticed it before, it may just be a normal thing. Thing 1 certainly is acting normal.


----------



## mattoboy

I have an Amano in my 10 gallon and absoluetly love him (or her  ). Such a safe choice. Since its just one in a 10 gallon, he does eat some algae but doesn't have the great effect on the algae - but he's like a personal housemaid for longer periods of time! They are very peaceful shrimp and I really recommend them! Get along great with the fish! Mine even climbs into the intake tube of the filter part way, and in through the outflow to clean away algae and such inside the filter and on the filter cartridge


----------



## ao

FishyFishy89 said:


> I circled it for you. I never really noticed it before, it may just be a normal thing. Thing 1 certainly is acting normal.



seems like his digestive tract or something? :O


----------



## happypappy

*shrimp and betta*

So I have 2 HMPK, 2 crowntails, 1 HM and 1 superdelta.
Most love to snack on the ghost shrimp, but one of crowntail and one HMPK have them as buddies. So my experience is that shimp as companions all depends on the personalities of the betta!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have one DT he seems like a shimp eater. Behold the face of a killer.


----------



## Mashiro

How many ghost shrimp should I get if I have 1 male betta and a snail in a planted 10 gallon?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I would say two or three.


----------



## Mashiro

Wow, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Silverfang

You could easily have half a dozen or more. They don't have that much of a bio-load. Heck you could probably have a dozen.

I've got about 50+ RCS in my tank, with 2 nerites and herds of trumpets. Shrimp do not have a big bio load.


----------



## ao

^ that :3


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I know they have a low Bioload but they are not the hardiest. Plus you have to worry about feeding them. Plus some Bettas might eat them.


----------



## BettaHeart

what is a tiger shrimp and are they good for a 5gal?
How do you tell a male from a female shrimp ?
And how many algae eaters in a 5gal with 1 betta?


----------



## Silverfang

Tiger shrimp. A great bit of information on them here. Actually this site has LOADS of shrimp information. http://www.planetinverts.com/Tiger%20Shrimp.html
Tiger shrimp are a different species than red cherries, but very similar. They are more expensive than RCS so I would be hesitant at providing a very expensive snack for your betta.

As for sexing. For cherries (neocardinia, cardinia, and ghosts, it is very easy).
Females are larger and brighter, and have a curved under belly. (Opposite of most of the rest of the animal kingdoms!). Also females have an obvious saddle, this is eggs ready to be fertilized. Either yellow of green, it's on their back. For real obvious indicators, a belly full of eggs is the ultimate give away.










This is my own tank. The two dark red shrimp are females, the lighter, paler one is a male. And the smaller squiggles are frenzied feeding young shrimp.

For clearer pictures, read this page. It also includes clear shots of babies, how to sex, the saddle, and even the male "appendage". Plus shots of them in the act. http://www.planetinverts.com/shrimp_reproduction.html

As for how many, well that all depends on the species, are there live plants, water paramaters, etc. And hiding spots. You could start with a trio of RCS, two female, one male. This is the ideal way to start. You might end up with a few babies out of it. IF there are any left overs they will scavange. IF there is any driftwood they will clean it, if there is any leaf litter they will munch it.
2 amano would also be a good place to start.


----------



## BettaHeart

you are awesome!! :-D Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

So, I added my shrimp a bit prematurely, before I did a lot of research on them. My tank is in it's final stages of cycling (I think, nitrites just started showing up a couple days ago), and my ghosties are suddenly not happy. Hanging out at the top of the tank and not really moving around much. 

I tested my water and did a water change today, so my nitrite and ammonia levels are both below 0.25 ppm. No change in the shrimp behavior, but my bettas are just fine. What do I do? Should I just wait for the shrimp to die off? Another water change? Please help


----------



## Silverfang

They may not bounce back, I'm not sure. I suggest another WC and lower the ammonia. I know I had ghosties who would scuttle up to the surface, but they never seemed able to stay there.

It's entirely possible they may die off.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I just checked, and my ammonia is low, my nitrites are gone, and my nitrates seem to be gone too?! I offered them food, and they ate, but they're not completely clear anymore. 2 out of 4 are hanging out at the top of my tank divider and one is right under the output of my filter. I kind of feel bad for them. I will do a small water change right now.

I really liked them, but to be completely honest if they die I won't be too upset. My betta has gotten SO FAT with them being in the tank, it's just really hard to feed them without him eating their food (even at night).


----------



## ao

you can feed te shrimps after lights off. I powder one or two small pellets and spread it around, they'll find it.
any traces of ammonia and nitrites spell a certain death for shrimps... I cant say your ghosties will live much longer :/


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Well, after a water change they are moving around and feeding. 

I will agree, that crushing up an algae wafer or pellets is the best bet, but my betta always finds some!
There is really only one of the 4 that is cloudy, and she has been that way for a couple weeks now, but otherwise seems fine. I guess I'll just keep doing a small water change when they start acting weird and see how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Try out some blanched shrimp. My betta ignores it. But a select few are piggy enough to eat it. It sure doesn't hurt to give it a try.


----------



## BettaHeart

sorry for my ignorance but what does blanching mean?


----------



## ao

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blanching_(cooking)


----------



## BettaHeart

:-D thank you aokashi


----------



## Neight

Right now, I have a ten gal community tank and a three gal for my VT male. I'd like to add a couple of shrimp to both tank sometime after or just before Christmas, depending on the money situation {Also have to restore my platie ratio}. How many shrimp would be suggested for each of these? {Community has as of right now, three platies, soon to be four, one balloon molly who might be adopted out and one VT male betta.}


----------



## Silverfang

Just found an awesome youtube video. Feel free to skip to 1:45 for the fun to start. Yep, a new hatched shrimplet. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a651SlMoX7s


----------



## Silverfang

Sorry for the double post, but another short clip. You can see the shrimplet emerging, tail first and all!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8ZR227DSxU


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love the fanning.


----------



## Neight

Just out of curiousity, after doing a bit of studying, are red crystal shrimp alright to be housed with bettas in large tanks? They are fresh water tropicals, but does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Silverfang

not with bettas. I had a few once, but I lost them in an unfortunate accident.

They were only a cm in length. They are nearly identical to the care of cherries, except I think special food might be needed to keep the colours vibrant. I may be mistaken. I'm sure they would gobble down any algae wafer they could get.


----------



## ao

putting CRS in a betta tank is loke flushing money down the toilet
they are also much fussier about water parameters than cherry shrimps. some googling will tell you that these are not your beginner shrimp.

they also prefer cooler temperatures, which means if you keep your betta at 80F... forget it

They also prefer PH levels of around 6, and medium hard water. which means you will need to purchase A GH + KH test kit too :O


----------



## BettaHeart

the site silverfangs posted earlier is a great help :-D

I am grateful for it :-D

so to put shrimp in a betta tank is a gamble either way you put it

i love this thread <3


----------



## ao

well :3 amanos are usually too big for a betta to meddle with


----------



## Silverfang

I wouldn't lay odds on their size saving them. There were only bits left after my mid sized plakat found the one on his side. And nothing left from the one on Champagnes side.

Edit: oh! And my crystals were kept in some insanely soft water and were just fine. Granted the would prefer mid 70s rather than 80.


----------



## ao

did they breed though :O aparently NYC water is perfect for crystals.  I have some insane shrimp hobbyists around me. I actually found a lonely cherry a few days ago when I was cleaning out my tank for a re-do. almost poured him out. now he's in the scud jar


----------



## Silverfang

no, I didn't have them long enough, and they were too young 1-1.5 cm in length.

And then I had an accident that killed all my shrimp, 100$ worth of shrimp all curled up and died over night. I was devastated.

Actually none of my shrimp bred until the fall, but I blame that on a freakish hot summer and even with the heater cranked down, it was still averaging above 80 degrees.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I believe my amanos' size is what kept Spike the Fierce from eating them. Spike ate several ghost shrimp already and attempted to eat a snail. These guys are as big as Spike's body.


----------



## Neight

Thanks guys!


----------



## Viva

Here's one of my 5 Amano shrimp I got for my 10 gallon yesterday, I can't seem to ever find the 5th though... :shock: Cinder was staring them down for a little bit, but never even flared. They're best friends already :-D


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Viva said:


> Here's one of my 5 Amano shrimp I got for my 10 gallon yesterday, I can't seem to ever find the 5th though... :shock: Cinder was staring them down for a little bit, but never even flared. They're best friends already :-D


Wow, great photos!


----------



## ao

very nice photos! I recommend calcium clay (just sprinkle a bit in ) to help with moults


----------



## BettaHeart

aokashi said:


> very nice photos! I recommend calcium clay (just sprinkle a bit in ) to help with moults


Where can i purchase this? and what brand do you recommend?


----------



## ao

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001T...56198646&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2&tag=vglnkc5529-20

this product  or you can ebay the name for something similar :3 will last a very longtime at 1pinch / water change. All brands should be very similar, since this stuff is like sugar or salt... there are pretty much no variations


----------



## Viva

aokashi said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001T...56198646&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2&tag=vglnkc5529-20
> 
> this product  or you can ebay the name for something similar :3 will last a very longtime at 1pinch / water change. All brands should be very similar, since this stuff is like sugar or salt... there are pretty much no variations


Awesome, thanks aokashi!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I tried putting 10 ghost shrimp in my sorority a few days ago, and they all were dead within a half hour. The ones I got were almost as big as my girls (very large gravid female ghosties), and still were brutally murdered...is it safe to assume the girls would kill amanos too? I originally wanted amanos but thought I'd try the cheaper ghosties first.


----------



## asukabetta

This may sound cruel but I have amano shrimp swimming with my axolotls I thought they would make a tasty treat? But they are dam smart and have eluded the lotls for a month now XD funny entertaining fellas indeed.


----------



## Silverfang

carbon, it's very likely.


----------



## Viva

I really love my Amano shrimp. And I have to say I've never been so amazed while watching an animal poop...


----------



## ao

lol, I was the same


----------



## Silverfang

I should get some pictures of feeding time... there is just this hazy cloud of reddish/brown. Shrimp have good noses.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Mine have yet to stealy food fron Spike. Maybe mine are vegans xD


----------



## Silverfang

cherries do prefer veggie matter. When my phone stops being a pain I'll upload a picture of the red cloud. Half an algae wafer a day get the shrimp swarming like mad


----------



## MattsBettas

I love Amanos but they are next to impossible to breed and they poop lots, but in neat little cylinders.


----------



## ao

I love how amanos poop XD now that's totally not wierd at all. lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

aokashi said:


> I love how amanos poop XD now that's totally not wierd at all. lol


Oh I agree!
Just tiny little pellets. I remember when Spike thought their poops were food xD


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I bought another 6 ghosties to try in my sorority today! They are all alive and the bettas are totally ignoring them, so I'm positive the reason they perished last time was due to water quality issues (specifically low dissolved oxygen)...not the girls. I really wanted to buy amanos but needed to make sure the girls would leave them alone first, and I think I've confirmed that. Plus, the plants have filled in plenty and there is lots of hiding spots.

I actually went ahead and ordered some amanos online from theshrimpfarm.com - has anyone else used this site? They had free shipping on all freshwater shrimp and the amanos were cheaper than they are in the LFS (3 for 16.99 here) so I thought I'd give it a shot. Can't wait.


----------



## Otterfun

Is there a chance some amanos are lighter in color? Or is there a chance that they get greyer over time ?
I finally found the one that I thought Fred ate. I had them in my tank since mid-Jan. They looked greyer than the 2 new ones I got last night. the new ones are more transparent and I remember them as more transparent when I got the first 2 Amanos.

The new ones are not ghost shrims because they do not have the sharp bent in the back and the orange dot.


----------



## ao

I've seen some that are pretty close to black and other that are light brown. just make sure the markings are identical  As long as they are, you should be OK


----------



## Otterfun

aokashi said:


> I've seen some that are pretty close to black and other that are light brown. just make sure the markings are identical  As long as they are, you should be OK


Thanks, I almost got the orange bee shrimps but seriously, they look like Betta gourmet food to me....now I am thinking of having a shrimp only tank...


----------



## ao

the so labelled orange bee shrimps are just low grade cherry shrims. and yes, they make very very good betta snacks


----------



## Otterfun

aokashi said:


> I've seen some that are pretty close to black and other that are light brown. just make sure the markings are identical  As long as they are, you should be OK


2 of them molted over the weekend, not sure if it is because of the algae wafers intake since Fred was no longer around to eat their food. The newer one is having a light baby bluish grey, which is darker. The older one that molted is having a very dark grey and the spine looks fluorescent, very pretty. I think they are heartier than my beta sine they are thriving in the cycling tank. 

Maybe I will take a break from beta and get either some RCS or yellow shrimp or blue velvet.....


----------



## ao

i just got a pair of Yellow neos  very cute. The blue velvets aren't very blue...they're more transparent with a tinge of blue oO


----------



## Otterfun

aokashi said:


> i just got a pair of Yellow neos  very cute. The blue velvets aren't very blue...they're more transparent with a tinge of blue oO


Ok yellow it shall be.


----------



## ao

hahaha
theres so many to choose from! petco sometimes have the "blackberry" shrimps.

heres the yellows. they're in a 1 gal npt


----------



## Destinystar

Love the yellow ones, what a nice tank aokashi bet they love it in there so pretty !!!


----------



## Otterfun

aokashi said:


> hahaha
> theres so many to choose from! petco sometimes have the "blackberry" shrimps.
> 
> heres the yellows. they're in a 1 gal npt


Seriously a 1g NPT?
WOW so no filter needed for the shrimp?


----------



## ao

No filtration or heating.  
There's a little more than 1/2 gallon of water in there... the substrate is quite deep. I had hydra in this bowl for a while, so I neglected it for the longest time XD


----------



## Otterfun

aokashi said:


> No filtration or heating.
> There's a little more than 1/2 gallon of water in there... the substrate is quite deep. I had hydra in this bowl for a while, so I neglected it for the longest time XD


so do you do water change? if so how frequent? I am liking this set up a lot = D


----------



## FishyFishy89

Thats the beauty of NPTs. They're usually immediately established and you don't need to do water changes!


----------



## ao

Otterfun said:


> so do you do water change? if so how frequent? I am liking this set up a lot = D


I set this up about 3 months ago I think. I also didn't stock it with anything until now. LOL. It has 3 blue ramshorns, blackworms, lots of mts and pond snails.

The substrate I used isn't MGOPM, so it's mostly peat, which leaked tannins like crazy. hahaha. I changed the dark tea colored water when I needed to stock the tank with the Yellows.

I don't change the water in my betta tank often. but for this one I plan to change 25% /week to keep the TDS down.


----------



## Otterfun

aokashi said:


> No filtration or heating.
> There's a little more than 1/2 gallon of water in there... the substrate is quite deep. I had hydra in this bowl for a while, so I neglected it for the longest time XD


Hi,

do you put a lid on it to prevent escaping snails & jumping shrimps?


----------



## ao

oO if snails escape and shrimps jump... then something's very wrong with the water.


----------



## Otterfun

aokashi said:


> oO if snails escape and shrimps jump... then something's very wrong with the water.


ok, no lid it shall be = D
i was worried that it will land on my face while i am sleeping cos i plan on having it in the bedroom.


----------



## ao

Otterfun said:


> ok, no lid it shall be = D
> i was worried that it will land on my face while i am sleeping cos i plan on having it in the bedroom.


it might  it might be better to put a lid on it them  I once found my amano (who decided to take a hike) dried up in my bedroom floor. glad I didn't step on it!


----------



## Otterfun

aokashi said:


> it might  it might be better to put a lid on it them  I once found my amano (who decided to take a hike) dried up in my bedroom floor. glad I didn't step on it!


haha i am loving my amano, they are VERY HARDY in my cycling tank, and 1 more molted this week. then my snail grew one more "spiral" which is about 1/4" increase in diameter =D

at this time, I am shopping for plants : java moss, annubias, and hygrophilia....


----------



## Viva

Amano's are awesome  My fattest Amano turned out to be female...she has eggs! Since they originate from Japan I've named her Hiyokuna, meaning "fertile". Here's a blurry pic and a clearer short video of her fanning her eggs and eating a blood worm.


----------



## Silverfang

OOOOHHH!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## ao

oooh very nice! congrats


----------



## Otterfun

oooooo congrats!!!! [air hugs]


----------



## Viva

Thanks all! I don't have the proper stuff to raise the babies though


----------



## ao

Viva said:


> Thanks all! I don't have the proper stuff to raise the babies though


it's ok  it's just amazing to see a berried amano XD
they need brackish to raise their young anyway...


----------



## nanners92

*betta + ghost shrimp = very full fish*

My husband and I recently got a crown tail and a ghost shrimp.... we have a 1.5 gallon tank(oh and I have had bettas before but never with another animal) at first the betta didn't seem to mind at first being the first 5 minutes... And then our crown tail so lovingly named sir lancalot started to chase the shrimp around... me having owned several dogs figured they were just "getting to know eachother" it was late so we went to bed.. well the next morning the little shrimp was nowhere to be found and we had a very full fish...... turns out getting to know eachother consisted of the poor little guy swimming for his life...


----------



## Viva

Lol pour ghost shrimp...mine never lasted more than a week each time I got them.


----------



## Aluka

lol my bettas love eating ghost shrimps =< i brought a totaly of 10, all of them ended up dinner =(

My very last 2, i tried to put in wiht my baby betta hoping i can get the baby to get use to the tiny shrimp. My baby ate him =(


----------



## bettaakapes

Would blue velvet amano and yellow fire shrimp do ok?


----------



## ao

prepare to get brown babies if you put neons with neons


----------



## Otterfun

bettaakapes said:


> Would blue velvet amano and yellow fire shrimp do ok?


no they look like" look at me, I am a delicious betta meal" their color attract attention. If ghost shrimps do not survive, i doubt it any bright colored ones would. 

HOWEVER, lots of hiding places for the shrimps might help. For example, I have a driftwood covered with marimo moss. It is hollow inside, so the 4 amano shrimps found refuge there because the betta could get to them.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

One of my amano shrimps is carrying eggs, and I'm so depressed they won't live.  Really wish they were able to reproduce in freshwater!!! I love my amanos!


----------



## ao

Oh no D: 
I love mine too T_T
update us on what happens. does she drop her eggs... or do they hatch ...?


----------



## Viva

Mine has had her eggs now since the beginning of February and she is still fanning them when I see her. They have turned from a dark grey to a brownish color.


----------



## Otterfun

Viva said:


> Mine has had her eggs now since the beginning of February and she is still fanning them when I see her. They have turned from a dark grey to a brownish color.


mine is dark grey and still fanning, too. and does she have a gigantic appetite. she even bumped my piggy Curious Grace in pursuit of food but CG beat her to it.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Well, I just noticed them this morning. I'll see if I can get a picture at some point. So far she's fannnig them and being a good mom, curious to see what happens...


----------



## Viva

Otterfun said:


> mine is dark grey and still fanning, too. and does she have a gigantic appetite. she even bumped my piggy Curious Grace in pursuit of food but CG beat her to it.


Hahahaha, same with my pregnant shrimpy. She goes nuts as soon as a particle of food touches the water. Its so funny, shes so cute!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Well, she's still holding her eggs. FINALLY was able to get a pic of her eating some carrot with one of my otos.


----------



## ao

OMG so cute~
CAVIAR!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I just noticed that both my female amanos are carrying! They are so cute, and they look SO FAT now haha!


----------



## Nibblez

I'm planning on getting shrimps soon, how about crystal shrimps?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If you haven't had shrimp before, I would suggest you start out with Red Cherry Shrimp (RCS), Amano or Ghost/Glass shrimp. Red Crystal Shrimp are more sensitive to changing water parameters. The other three are more forgiving.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong; I don't mind...really.


----------



## Stone

That above statement is pretty much dead on start with red cherry or ghosties, ghosties are far cheaper and will give you some shrimp experience


----------



## Laki

The first time I tried ghosts they all died overnight (January 2012). Granted, in hindsight I did add them to a brand new tank after acclimation, one was harmed by the employee while getting caught so he died first and the other 2 followed. The spike in ammonia put my betta Lakitu in shock, and he died a week later. I was devastated. 

So, this January (2013) I bought red cherry shrimp off a hobbyist, rather than a store, and gave them their own tank. They have since thrived and I have week old babies and another mama carrying eggs. They're so bright and fun.


----------



## Silverfang

I suggest starting with Cherries. Much more forgiving than Crystals. However I believe they have similar requirements.


----------



## ao

carbonxxkidd said:


> I just noticed that both my female amanos are carrying! They are so cute, and they look SO FAT now haha!


must be a desperate male in there >.>


----------



## Otterfun

Silverfang said:


> I suggest starting with Cherries. Much more forgiving than Crystals. However I believe they have similar requirements.


no RCS (Red Cherry) is easier and less fussy than red crystal in terms of pH, temp and the calcium level of the water. also crystal's comfy temp might not be exactly compatiable with betta since they prefer slightly cooler temp on the max end than RCS.

RCS:
http://www.planetinverts.com/Red Cherry Shrimp.html

Crystal:
http://www.planetinverts.com/Crystal Red Shrimp.html


----------



## FishyFishy89

I believe one of my Amanos came with eggs when I got them....or was it the ghost shrimp? Was probly the ghost shrimp. They didn't last long cause Spike gobbled em up. they were tiny.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

aokashi said:


> must be a desperate male in there >.>


I've got two males and two females, so you're probably right. So sad that they won't survive though!


----------



## Viva

I got four more amanos a few weeks ago and I'm pretty sure they're all females...one of them is HUGE! The female I had before that had eggs no longer has them. I'm kinda sad I couldn't raise any


----------



## Nicci Lu

I just introduced 4 amanos to a 20L with a betta and 6 kuhli loaches. The amanos are such plucky little critters! I thought I'd share the story here...

I could tell the first thought that went through D'Artagnan's (the betta in question) mind when he saw them. _A feast!!_ He swooped in low, checking them out, getting right in their faces. It was a Mexican stand-off. Shrimp and betta both doing circles so that their heads were always facing each other. The amanos, who are all named Jacques, whipped D'Artagnan's face with their antennae. _You don't frighten us, betta pig dog!_ The posturing continued. I was ready to break up any fray that might occur. But my intervention was never necessary. Eventually D'Artagnan slunk off- yes, _slunk_. One of the Jacques followed D'Artagnan to the edge of the coconut shell, where the encounter took place, as he swam off. I swear, I heard the Jacques call out, _Go away or I shall taunt you a second time!_

D'Artagnan has since ignored the shrimp, choosing to act as if it were entirely his choice to pretend they don't exist. Bettas remind me of cats sometimes.









_Fetchez la vache!_​


----------



## ao

Hahahaha, so cute


----------



## Otterfun

Nicci Lu said:


> I just introduced 4 amanos to a 20L with a betta and 6 kuhli loaches. The amanos are such plucky little critters! I thought I'd share the story here...
> 
> I could tell the first thought that went through D'Artagnan's (the betta in question) mind when he saw them. _A feast!!_ He swooped in low, checking them out, getting right in their faces. It was a Mexican stand-off. Shrimp and betta both doing circles so that their heads were always facing each other. The amanos, who are all named Jacques, whipped D'Artagnan's face with their antennae. _You don't frighten us, betta pig dog!_ The posturing continued. I was ready to break up any fray that might occur. But my intervention was never necessary. Eventually D'Artagnan slunk off- yes, _slunk_. One of the Jacques followed D'Artagnan to the edge of the coconut shell, where the encounter took place, as he swam off. I swear, I heard the Jacques call out, _Go away or I shall taunt you a second time!_
> 
> D'Artagnan has since ignored the shrimp, choosing to act as if it were entirely his choice to pretend they don't exist. Bettas remind me of cats sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Fetchez la vache!_​


cute, actually amanos can fend for themselves pretty well, especially when they get to the 1.5" adult size and not afraid of the betta. mine used to hide out in the dirfwood and became bolder and even defensive when they got older and bigger.


----------



## FishyFishy89

When I 1st put my amanos in the tank, Spike also thought they were food. He learned quick they weren't. Both shrimps have lunged at Spike atleast once


----------



## ao

they're pretty mellow shrimp~ until they're provoked. haha


----------



## Otterfun

aokashi said:


> they're pretty mellow shrimp~ until they're provoked. haha


+1, they are just minding their own business but don't provoke them...bettas are smart, they got it figured out pretty fast.

not so with the RCS, they are helpless sometimes.


----------



## Nicci Lu

Well, I'm glad I got shrimp that stick up for themselves. Poor D'Artagnan, no one is afraid of him in that tank. He gets no respect.

I've even found two shrimp molts in the tank, with all the Jacques out in the open. I had thought they were supposed to hide for a day or two afterward because they are vulnerable. These guys are like, _Bah!_ _We can take the betta, soft skin or no._ One of the molts was even in the very front of the tank!


----------



## FishyFishy89

IDK
When I got my angels 1 of them decided to see if they were nummy O.O


----------



## Laki

I would have gotten amano shrimp if they were as red as cherries (sakura's). It's cute that they're not afraid !! What a standoff!


----------

